# [Game] Big Smash!



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Carrier:: At&t

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Set angle and take aim then fire. That is all.


















PlayStore Link


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

New version.


----------

